# Projector Recommendations



## Ray0 (9 mo ago)

Hi, I had my eyes on View Sonic X100-4K.
ViewSonic X100-4K, 4K UHD Home Theater LED Projector

For some reason, i'm really attracted to the X100-4K, there is something magical about it, at least for me, i loved the design, the huge size, the dark color, it feels like a flagship product, today i was informed: The X100-4K is now discontinued. The replacement model is the PX748-4K

The X100-4K still available at a very good price where i live, It feels like i'm buying a flagship product, should i go for it? Is the contrast ratio really that bad? There are multiple opinions on this matter:
*A-* it's acceptable, most projectors under $2000 will offer same or very close results.
*B-* it's the worst ever, the contrast ratio is like 250:1 that you would be better off buying $99 projector from Walmart.

As you can see, that only makes it harder,
it's a limited sell price, they only have like 4 X100-4K, so it's now or never,

*Regarding the PX748-4K*, i didn't really like the way it looked, small + white color, feels like any other projector, but let's focus on the performance, it should do 4K plus 240Hz, but there is no HDMI that can support that, the included HDMI on that projector is HDMI 2.0 which can handle up to 240 Hz when using 1080p resolution, 144 Hz when using 1440p resolution, and 60 Hz when using 4K resolution. My 7 years LG projector can do 1080p 60, so i see no benefits here, all projectors can do 4K 60.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Budget:*
$1000 - $2000

*Room setup:*
Dark room, big size, thick black curtains, It's not pitch-black,

*Screen:*
The screen is electrical one that can do 3 x 3 meter, i'm using 3 meter width and 170 cm height, it's about 133 inches diagonal, it's white colored, not the best quality, but i'm happy with it. Not sure if the X100-4K needs a silver-grey screen? Is it a MUST?

*My current projector:*
i'm using LG PF1500G " Copy of 1500 but without some smart features that's the G at the end" I've been using it for like 5-6 years, it still holds up and can do 1080p at 60Hz.

*My GPU:*
Asus Rog Strix RX 480 8GB
1x DVI, 2x HDMI 2.0b, 2x DisplayPort 1.4a

*Usage:*
the projector will be connected to my PC as a display, that PC is connected to the internet, it's like the heart of the system, and i've got a sound system connected to that PC for the audio.

watching movies, TV shows, YouTube etc...
playing SP games " 60 fps on average - no online
surfing the web writing posts like this one ^^
*I DO CARE:
- the longest possible life"""*
it's not about the money, but finding replacement parts is extremely hard for me where i live, i would choose a low quality that will last 6-7 years over a high quality that would need a replacement in 2-3 years, changing bulbs is not my thing at all.

*- High quality 4K image*
I'm upgrading from a 1080p projector,
so there is no point in buying another 1080p projector, i wanted to be 4K

*- Preferably on the ceiling*
my room is too big, it's better to have it on top.

*- Worth it*
i want to feel the upgrade from my LG PF1500, I want to be able to feel a real difference

*- 3D DLP*
just bought my first ever 3D glasses to watch SBS, would love to have such feature

----------
*I don't care:
- Noise level*
i got an aquarium which can make the loudest fans feels silent,
so no problem about how loud it can get

*- Smart features, mirroring etc...*
i never use such features at all i don't even connect my projectors to the Internet, it's just for display, i don't mind having these features, but it's just that i don't see myself using them that often,but features regrading picture quality etc. are of course important

*- The sound quality*
i've got my projector muted for the 6th year, i've got a dedicated sound system connected to my pc.

*- Short or long throw*
as i mentioned, my room is big.

*- What year was it made in*
if it's newly released or old, it doesn't matter.
--------------------------------------------------------------

PX748-4K, PX728-4k and X10-4K
all are available too. The BenQ X3000i IS NOT.

What do you think? Give me your recommendations,
i will research every projector you will suggest.
Thanks.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

There are ZERO projectors selling for $2000 or less with good, let alone great, 4K video performance.
There are ZERO projectors in your price range that do an impressive job with UHD/HDR content.
YES, the contrast ratio in your price range will be horrible.
Your projection screen is WAY WAY too large for a budget projector with limited light output. That makes the projector EVEN DIMMER (the bigger the screen, the dimmer the image).
Projection is dying fast because it cannot and will NEVER be able to do what direct-view video displays can do for far less money. In 10 years, movie theaters will be well on the way to replacing every projector with large format direct-view LED screens
Projection lamps make inexpensive projectors EVEN DIMMER as the lamp ages. With 2000 hours on the projection lamp, it will be outputting just 50% to 60% of the light it produced as a new lamp. Combing limited light output of inexpensive projectors, with large screen size, and you are headed for DIM DIM DIM video with very average picture quality.
Pixel shifting 1080 imagers to produce "4K" video is TERRIBLE. The pixels are 4 times too large and HALF of the pixels in the 4K video are THROWN AWAY unless the projector has 4x Pixel shifting (inexpensive projectors have 2-way pixel shifting so you only see half the pixels in 4K video)
$2000 purchases a STUNNING, near state of the art flat-screen TV and to get the same cinematic experience you get with a projector, all you have to do is sit about 7 feet from the 65-inch TV
Flat screen TVs don't require lamp replacements
A $2000 projector with your screen size will be very lucky to produce more than 10 fL on your projection screen with a BRAND NEW projection lamp. By the time the lamp gets to half of its useful life, you will be down to 5 fL on your screen. The recommended range for standard definition on a projection screen is for 100% white to be 12 to 20 fL
When a projector can only produce ~10 fL on the projection screen, that means the projector will be 100% incapable of delivering UHD/HDR content that looks any different than standard dynamic range.
If you spend your $2000 on an OLED TV, you will be able to setup 1080p SDR for 35-40 fL (for viewing with the light off in the room) and ~200 fL for UHD/HDR content.
If you spend your $2000 on a LCD/LED TV, you will be able to setup the TV to produce 35-40 fL for 1080 SDR and up to 800 fL for 100% white in UHD/HDR content. UHD/HDR content is mastered on monitors that produce around 350 fL for 100% white up to about 1100 fL. When your video display at home cannot get as bright as the monitors used to make UHD/HDR video, you compromise how good/bad images look. The higher brightness levels are NOT there to make images brighter... most content in UHD/HDR is in the range of Black to 50% white. From 50% white to 100% white all that extra light is used to expand the range of colors the video display can produce. The brighter a video display gets, the more colors it can reproduce accurately.
There is a LOT more to home theater than a movie screen... in fact, every home theater with a movie screen is barely capable of making UHD/HDR content look better than SDR content. I just evaluated a projector that sells for more than $25,000 (I've investigated projectors in every price range from $800 to $60,000 over 20 years). It was nowhere near as impressive as a new $2000 65" Sony OLED TV. And there are some OLEDs from other companies that sell for even less than $2000. OLEDs give you a contrast ratio of infinity:1 because black is PURE BLACK on OLED TVs. OLEDs aren't quite as good for bright rooms... LCD/LED TVs are mostly brighter. But for a dark room, OLED is far more impressive than projection and you will be getting real 3840x2160 resolution with the OLED or LCD/LED TVs.
My suggestion: If your budget is $2000... DO NOT BUY A PROJECTOR under any circumstances. Even if it was a $4000 projector 2 years ago, it's still going to look much worse than a flat screen TV today.
Inexpensive projectors are for PowerPoint presentations, not for movies and TV shows
Finally --- pay no attention to the noise that may come from projector apologists, it's difficult for them to accept just how much image quality they have thrown away just to get a big dim image. You can achieve much more impressive images sitting 7 feet from a 65-inch TV. You can even get a decent TV that's 85-inches diagonal for $2000 or a little less if you simply MUST have the biggest screen possible. With an 85-inch TV, you can sit 8.5 feet away and have the same viewing experience as a 3 meter-wide screen viewed from 12 feet away.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

Ray0 said:


> Hi, I had my eyes on View Sonic X100-4K.
> ViewSonic X100-4K, 4K UHD Home Theater LED Projector
> 
> For some reason, i'm really attracted to the X100-4K, there is something magical about it, at least for me, i loved the design, the huge size, the dark color, it feels like a flagship product, today i was informed: The X100-4K is now discontinued. The replacement model is the PX748-4K
> ...


Personally in that price range I'd seek out a b stock Epson 5050UB. While it isn't native 4k it will be a big step up in terms of image quality from what you have (color, contrast, black level and probably brightness).

If actual 4k is needed (and note that none of them actually have 4k panels in this price range, but some wobble their 1080p panel enough to produce 4k pixels well enough they can claim 4k resolution) then I'd be looking at:

 BenQ TK700STi 
 Optoma UHD55


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Ray0 said:


> * 3D DLP*
> just bought my first ever 3D glasses to watch SBS, would love to have such feature


What ever you decide , make sure it has the 3D format option. It is by far the most immersive way to watch a movie . The media is still readily available if your savvy.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

RobKnapp said:


> What ever you decide , make sure it has the 3D format option. It is by far the most immersive way to watch a movie . The media is still readily available if your savvy.


Savvy? What’s the source?


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

nathan_h said:


> Savvy? What’s the source? 3D format blu-ray


here's a few Savvy choices









Zavvi USA


Dive into the incredible world of 3D Blu-ray movies with our wide range at Zavvi.




us.zavvi.com













Blu-rays - HamiltonBook.com







www.hamiltonbook.com










3D Movies, 3D Blu-ray Movies, 3D Blu-ray Players


Everything about 3D Blu-ray and 3D home theater.




www.blu-ray.com


----------



## zilinux (2 mo ago)

Da Wiz said:


> There are ZERO projectors selling for $2000 or less with good, let alone great, 4K video performance.
> There are ZERO projectors in your price range that do an impressive job with UHD/HDR content.
> YES, the contrast ratio in your price range will be horrible.
> Your projection screen is WAY WAY too large for a budget projector with limited light output. That makes the projector EVEN DIMMER (the bigger the screen, the dimmer the image).
> ...


Hello, Da Wiz, this is my first post and i'm came here to say thank you for such an informative post. Seem you have some experience and hope you can share it with me and others in this place 

For a moment i'm using a 75" 4K LG TV, this one:








LG 75'' LG NanoCell TV | LG UK


Get more information on the LG 75SJ955V. Click for pictures, reviews, and tech specs for the LG 75'' LG NanoCell TV




www.lg.com





My room is 5.5 x 3 x 2.5 meters and it will be dedicated audio room too. I'm siting right in the middle on a long wall from about 2.7 meters from that LG TV which is on the center on the front wall. I want to have a screen projection from PC on the wall in front of me which is 4meters diagonal in total size. Soundstage from speakers is enourmous so i'm want to see that too in a comparable size on video side, hope you understand me here 

I have no experience with screen projectors at all, actually never have seen one who costs more than ~500euros/USD, so my expectations is not so high. FULL HD resolution 16:9 is OK and i will buy a special curtains too to make a room completely dark. Can you recommend some candidate to look to for about ~5000 euros?

Thank you,
Zilvinas


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

No I cannot recommend any projector in that price range... they are all terrible.


----------

